# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task For The Month Of January 2006

## Seeker

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assign each month.  During this month, attempt one or both of the tasks.

There will be a badge for each task, however both cannot be displayed simultaneously.

Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading!  This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets a custom title until the end of the month.  (Note, if you are staff, I cannot give you a custom title, it would override your staff title)

Those that complete the tasks have the right to add the GIFs to their signatures when this month has ended.

Tasks for this month:

Lucid Task:  Go to the animal shelter and adopt a pet


Advanced Lucid task:  Be a pet at the animal shelter and get adopted

----------


## dreamcatcher05

Oh My 

Both tasks will be hard for me 

But ill see what i can do

----------


## Awhislyle

Bah im not compassionate enough for this... unless I get a monkey

----------


## Vex Kitten

::D:  Yesssss!

This task might be do-able for me.
I used to work at an animal shelter. 

The christmas one didn't work out...the closest I came to anything Christmasy was paintballing ornaments off of a Christmas tree.

----------


## Awhislyle

Yeah, december was pretty much a complete failure for my LD wise, didnt have one until the 31st lol

Ill be trying this tonight

----------


## phoenelai

I always wanted a spider monkey. This should be fun. I'll see if I can get it to skate a half pipe and catch some air!

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Be a pet at the animal shelter and get adopted*



So, you need to morph into a pet, then get adopted?

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *So, you need to morph into a pet, then get adopted?*



Yes, unless you want to remain a human, but we have a word for that, it's call slavery  ::D: 

Sorry I watched Charlie and the Chocolate facory the other night, it was full of little gems similar to that one.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

> I was going to this warehouse looking thing for a another dog and as soon as i saw it i instantly new i was dreaming because i had this dream before[/b]



Seeker did you get the idea from my lucid dream last month?  :Question:

----------


## Awhislyle

I have a feeling that I was sort of a dog in my non lucid dream, and im not sure how I got to the pound, but at soem point I became lucid
and even though I know I was a dog, I looked to myself sort of like me(well when I was in third person somtimes and I would look like a dog) but when I was in first person I didnt actually feel like I had four legs though, I guess it was a little bit like in quantum leap, he still looks like him self but he is something else)
I was a dog, and all of the animals were on different cages like built into the wall, and I looked in the back corner of my cage and there was a hole in the wall that Icould climb out, and so I went and it was like a tunnel in the wall, and it was connected to all of the cages, so I started to help all of the dogs get out of their ages and into the back tunnel. then we went down the tunnel and cameinto this open around and we all sat around and I told them how we we all goign to break out. I would go into the big cage room(which was like a room in a prison) and slip throught the bars and flip the switch to open the cages. So I kept goign through the tunnel and I came to the room that just had verticle bars and I slipped thorugh them, and then there was a lever sort of like the ones they have in alcatraz and I swtiched it and thne I started to lose it, but Iremember we all started to escape, but after that I dont rembemer

So.. I guess I didnt get adopted lol

----------


## Sortilegio

hmm, seems interesting, I love morphing  :smiley:  . I will defenetly try this

----------


## Matchbook

I have a feeling I might have trouble with this.  As I am not sure I would have enough patience to find a shelter, and search out a pet, or become a pet.  I will be a cat though.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

I can't believe it was that easy

I became lucid in a dream and i flew out the window, and i remember the tasks so i just kept thinking their is going to be a animal shelter around the corner, and sure enough their was. So i floated through the gates, and saw a dog that i liked. So possesed how they do in the movie "Evil dead", and i turned into it. For like 5 minutes i was scratching behind my ear because it felt really good. Then a young girl came out in front of the gate and said,"mommy i want that one". I started rolling over, Nodded my head like i was confused, to look adorable. The mom was saying awwwww hes so cute lets take him.  Then this guy came out and got me and gave me to them the young girl took hold, and took me to the car. 
Then i awoke in a false awakening.

P.S - The weirdest animal i saw was a kangaroo for adoption in the dream

----------


## Sortilegio

eh, whoops, I totaly forgat about this last night  :tongue2:

----------


## nesgirl119

At last!! I completed the Dreamin of Gamin task!!
Finally, task complete. I adopt a kitten named Seecat (and don't worry, he's neutered!!), then I went down to the shelter again, this time morphing myself into a cat, & have no problem getting in & adopted by Blue again. So then I go pick up Seecat in my cat form, & we both go home w/Blue, & we play like cats are suppose to, except I can talk.

----------


## Seeker

Congrats to you two that have finished the task already!





> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> * & we both go home w/Blue, & we play like cats are suppose to, except I can talk.*



That made me grin  ::D:

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Congrats to you two that have finished the task already!
> 
> 
> 
> That made me grin*



Thanx, but I didn't quite do it night b4.....I made up for it last night after getting up, & reading the book in the B.room (one of my favs to do!!).
Want to try it too? If you can complete it, I can hand over the DoG Badge to you!!
Must do the task I mentioned!! Combine the Regular & advanced tasks, then show your owner your adopted pet, & both of you go to her home together...
Like the Seecat comment, Seeker?

----------


## Sortilegio

Yeah, I got adopted, I wilded last night and ended on a rollercoaster  ::D:   So I got off and went for the oportunity to become a dog, and I went to one of the cages nearby(was at a circus kind of place) and got in with some lions and an elephant and started talking to them about getting adopted when people started showing and seeing the lions talk and where amazed and whanting to buy them, I talked to a little girl watching and asked her to adopt me, so she asked her parents who got kind of dificult but ended getting me  :smiley:  , then the elefant blew his nose? trompety like making music and everyone was like: "whoa, awsome, clapping" lol. It was a very funny dream, I don't know if counts since I wasn't at a shelter?

----------


## Distant Clone

I failed, in a way. You judge if I did it or not.

I changed into a lion, turned the scene into a pet store, which I guess is not an animal shelter. Then I made a customer come in. I had all the other cages in the place empty. When he came in I thought of myself as Puss N' Boots from Shrek 2, with those adorable little eyes. Then the guy expressed interest, and went to get a toy to test me. From then on I was a tiger, and my future owner did not come back.

Before he left to get the toy, I did skip forward in time and pictured him already having adopted me. Then, I was out of the cage and I ate him, as the lion.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by DistantClone_
> *Then, I was out of the cage and I ate him, as the lion.*



Sorry, don't eat the hand that adopts you.  I almost let you have credit for this one.  Month is young, I'm sure you will do it before the month is finished

----------


## Matchbook

Well I SHOULD have completed this task last night.  I was in a Walmart with some of my family, and my Granddad was hopping mad at me for some reason, and something made me go lucid.  He was in the middle of jumping up and down on a cashier counter, and I told him to wait while I went somewhere.  I was able to remember the first task (I like to do the easy first, then the hard).  So I walked out of the front door and expected there to be a pet store around the corner, and there it was.  I walked inside, and looked around for a cat.  They were all dogs!  I had to force a cat into my dream, and I looked over and there it was.  A fairly mangy looking black and white cat, a fat one at that.  I walked over to it, and before I could open the cage, my dream inexplicably ended.  My dream had been stable up to that point, so I didn't see a reason for the abrupt ending, but such is dreaming.

----------


## Seeker

You should have taken a dog, I suspect that was the problem.   ::D:

----------


## RCLefty

I wonce became a fox, and was adopted by the daughter from "Alf."  There was a bit of confusion when he thought i was a cat, so i turned into a timberwolf and bit him viciously.  I turned back before anyone else came into the room. That made any confusion moot.


Swear to you, I'm not making that up.  It was lucid, too.

crazy f**ker tried to eat me!

----------


## Abstract Fire

I WILL try tonight.  :smiley:  I've been wanting a black pug since I got nintendogs, I'll see if I can adopt my nintendogs pug.

Wish me luck!

----------


## wombing

> _Originally posted by Sortilegio_
> *Yeah, I got adopted, I wilded last night and ended on a rollercoaster   So I got off and went for the oportunity to become a dog, and I went to one of the cages nearby(was at a circus kind of place) and got in with some lions and an elephant and started talking to them about getting adopted when people started showing and seeing the lions talk and where amazed and whanting to buy them, I talked to a little girl watching and asked her to adopt me, so she asked her parents who got kind of dificult but ended getting me  , then the elefant blew his nose? trompety like making music and everyone was like: \"whoa, awsome, clapping\" lol. It was a very funny dream, I don't know if counts since I wasn't at a shelter?*



  ::mrgreen::    heh, awesome dream!

----------


## Abstract Fire

I completely forgot about the task last night! D'oh!! I was too busy trying to find (i didn't.) the Lucid Crossroads.

----------


## Matchbook

I did it.

I completed the first task, of adopting a pet.  I had some type of SP going on, and I stood up from my bed, but things were different, and I realized it was a dream.  I walked into my living room, and thought about logging on to dreamviews to see if I could post a message from my dream (how cool would THAT be?).  But I remembered the task, and went outside, and searched for a shelter.  This wouldn't be easy, since it was all just houses.  I started climbing over fences, telling myself a shelter would be in sight.  Finally I was able to manipulate and create a strange "backyard shelter".  I climbed over a fence, and there in an enclosed backyard was some type of shelter paradise for cats.  There was grass, a pool, flowers.  All the cats were being kept enclosed in this backyard, and they looked happy.  I went over to the pool, where a cat was actually swimming.  I said to the group "How is my cat Captain?  (Captain died a few years ago, so I was asking for some reason how he was.)  They did not respond.  I decided to adopt.  The cat swimming in the pool was a Bengal breed of cat.  Very leopard looking, tan with black spots.  I called him and he came out of the pool to me.  After that I lost lucidity, and one of the headcrab people from HL2 (the speedy ones that are on crack it seems) jumped out of a window and attacked us or something...

----------


## Shineenigma

I will try to be two beings at once and adopt myself. I wonder if that will work out...

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Shineenigma_
> *I will try to be two beings at once and adopt myself. I wonder if that will work out...*



Yeah, either it will work out or you will decide to go flying instead  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *adopted by Blue again. So then I go pick up Seecat in my cat form, & we both go home w/Blue, & we play like cats are suppose to, except I can talk.*



me?

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by OpheliaBlue_
> *
> me?*



Not really...I call this female blue ogre in my dreams blue, b/c she hates it when I call her an ogre!!

----------


## NitePhlight

I didn't quite complete the task, but I had an interesting encounter with a dog and morphing into it.

I was walking around the block at my old house with my family when a huge dog came behind us and threatened to attack us. Knowing I was lucid, I calmed them down (though still a bit scared myself) and told them because I was lucid, I could make him go away. I forced my dreambody into the dog, became the dog, then ran it down the street and into a dumpster   ::lol::   The rational behind controling the dog was a little odd though. I told my sister in the dream that because I was lucid, I could push my dreambody into the dogs eyes, find its optic nerve, then let my dreambody flow through the rest of the nervous system, gaining control of it.. it wasn't too high a level of lucidity because I seemed to just be going along with the dream but its a start?   :wink2:

----------


## Goldsplinter

Does, doing these tasks, and having them in mind, make getting Lucid easier?

----------


## Keleiter

I am new to the board so I have never tried this before.. but I am looking forward to trying it! I have never gone to bed at night knowing what I want to dream about...and then had it happen. Any tips on ways to make this easier?

I will give it a try tonight!

----------


## Abstract Fire

Please can we have February's lucid task?  :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Abstract Fire_
> *Please can we have February's lucid task?*



It should be ready today.  I've been on limitted i-net access these last few days.

Febs task will be brought to you courtesy of Aphius!   ::D:

----------

